# Basic Sheep Care Guide



## SheepGirl (Sep 3, 2011)

Click on My Page and click on the link to my sheep care guide. Let me know what you all think!  (And what I could add...)


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

Very good information.  Very clear and very easy to understand.  Also that you point the way to getting additional information or medical advise.   It's something a person who wants sheep but has never cared for sheep can get a good foundation to start with.  IMHO, others will benefit from this.  Thanks for taking the time and sharing your experience.


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job, SheepGirl!

For someone like me, just getting into sheep, it made a lot of sense.

In your vaccinations section, would it be appropriate to include how often they should be administered? Or does that vary?

Also, I sent ya a PM with another suggestion.
Great job!!  Keep it coming!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for your comments thus far! 

I had to add a second page because the first one got filled up :/ So at the bottom of page one, click continue to page two.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 7, 2011)

Added it to the FAQ list.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks really good!  The only suggestion I have is to change "worming" to "de-worming".  It's slang to say worming, but technically you're de-worming them and it might be confusing to newbies!


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Looks really good!  The only suggestion I have is to change "worming" to "de-worming".  It's slang to say worming, but technically you're de-worming them and it might be confusing to newbies!


Very true!  Thanks for the suggestion. I will change it.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 19, 2011)

Great job on the pages, SheepGirl. Your ewes are beautiful!!!


----------



## soniat (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks great share, good efforts


----------

